# NEED HELP!



## Skylar (May 8, 2018)

Found this old bike at my grand father. If you can help me identify it that would be great! Here are some pictures


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2018)

Skylar, you need to place this thread in:

*General Discussion About Old Bicycles*

as it will not get the views the other section will. good luck and welcome to the group!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2018)

Looks like a 30's Shelby to me.


----------

